# Petri dot mod RDA 22mm - thick wire - single vertical coil



## Waine (24/3/17)

Here is another example of exploiting 20 Ga Kanthal wire to its maximum potential, resulting in a dense, no spit back, extremely gratifying vape.

Again, it's a clone, but one which performs very well.

The build:
Kanthal 20 GA
ID: 2.5
Wraps: 8 1/2
Ohm reading: 0.29 -O.30

Comments:

This set up allows for the use of a single coil which performs like a duel coil. The wicking can be well spread out over the entire juice well, for super juice retention without spillage, but maximum capillary action. If you are a bit tight fisted with cash, you save on wire and cotton by using this method.
















All juiced up.




As can be seen in the test fire, the vape particles explode laterally, not vertically, compensating for the thick wire by not delivering any spit back through the drip tip. 

Let me know if you have tried this.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Daniel (24/3/17)

Been busy I see , wonder if this will work in a RTA ? 

Hate the spitback on some RTA's so this will eliminate it to an extent ......


----------



## Scissorhands (24/3/17)

Daniel said:


> Been busy I see , wonder if this will work in a RTA ?
> 
> Hate the spitback on some RTA's so this will eliminate it to an extent ......


It works pretty well in RTAs with side airflow (eg. Aromamizer ) 

However, still prefer horizontal coils for ease of building & wicking

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Waine (24/3/17)

@Scissorhands You are spot on. With both my Aromamiser V1 and my Supreme (The leak machine) the dual horizontal build is the most effective.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

